# Brilliant Blue / Fiamma Rossa Discus Cross?



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Recently picked up a beautiful brilliant blue male from canadian aqua farm and about 2 hours after entering the tank it had a batch of eggs with my fiamma rossa. First batch got eaten but noticed another batch tonight and just wondering if i should bother separating. Any one know what the spawn would turn out as? i Assume a portion would be BB and another Fiammas with a few peppered mixes in there but thought i would ask the pros


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Very high percentage chance that all the offspring would be pigeon types with varying amount white pattern and mostly with heavy peppering. The only way to know for sure is to give it a try.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info!


----------

